# Zone definition/borders



## jdcnosse (May 27, 2011)

I am not a current AGR member, but I am thinking about it. I am curious what defines a "zone?" Is there a map or something out there that I can see? My most frequent trips are from MI to AZ via Pere Marquette and Southwest Chief (GRR to FLG) or Pere Marquette and Texas Eagle/Sunset Limited (GRR to TUS)


----------



## PerRock (May 27, 2011)

AGR Zone Map: https://amtrakguestrewards.com/zonemap

Cities that are on borders count towards whichever zone your traveling in, like if your going from A2 to Chicago, that only counts as 1 zone. the NEC zone only counts in certain circumstances, someone else will have to tell you, as I don't know.

peter


----------



## jdcnosse (May 28, 2011)

Alright thanks!


----------



## Tumbleweed (May 28, 2011)

Here's a link to points needed for various zone trips....

https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/redeem

If you decide to become a AGR member, I would be happy to refer you.....we would then both get an extra 500 points....just PM me your Email address.... Happy traveling!


----------



## Ryan (May 28, 2011)

PerRock said:


> the NEC zone only counts in certain circumstances, someone else will have to tell you, as I don't know.


The Northeast Region only counts if you stay completely inside of it.


----------



## the_traveler (May 28, 2011)

As Ryan said, count the Northeast Region *ONLY* if *BOTH* the origin and destination are within that Region. (An example is Boston to Washington.) But if even one point is outside the Region (such as Boston to Miami), only count it as the Eastern Zone - disregard the Northeast Region entirely. (Thus it is a 1 zone award, not a 2 zone award.)


----------



## jdcnosse (May 28, 2011)

After looking at the map, I found that the majority of my trips could be completed in coach for 9,000 points one way. (GRR to FLG/GRR to TUS) 1,000 for the GRR to CHI and then 8,000 for CHI to FLG or CHI to TUS


----------



## amamba (May 28, 2011)

jdcnosse said:


> After looking at the map, I found that the majority of my trips could be completed in coach for 9,000 points one way. (GRR to FLG/GRR to TUS) 1,000 for the GRR to CHI and then 8,000 for CHI to FLG or CHI to TUS


As long as GRR to CHI is taken as a same day connection to the rest of your trip, you don't actually hvae to pay an extra 1000 points on the special route. You just redeem by zone. So unless GRR to CHI is increasing your trip by a full zone, you would just pay 8000 points.


----------



## jdcnosse (May 28, 2011)

amamba said:


> jdcnosse said:
> 
> 
> > After looking at the map, I found that the majority of my trips could be completed in coach for 9,000 points one way. (GRR to FLG/GRR to TUS) 1,000 for the GRR to CHI and then 8,000 for CHI to FLG or CHI to TUS
> ...


So even though it's a special route it's considered the same zone? Because when I read the "legalese" on the two zone coach it says:



> 1 Redemption for Amtrak Travel Rewards is not available for travel on certain trains and/or certain times and dates. For the period from January 1, 2011 through January 2, 2012, travel origination on Redemption awards may not occur on the following dates/times:i. On all Amtrak services, January 2–3, 2011; February 18, 2011; February 21, 2011; April 22, 2011; April 24–25, 2011; May 27, 2011; July 1–2, 2011; September 2, 2011; September 5, 2011; October 7, 2011; November 22–23, 2011; November 26–28, 2011; December 21–24, 2011; December 26–30, 2011 and January 2, 2012
> 2 Special Routes include the following: Blue Water®, Wolverine®, Cascades®, Pacific Surfliner®, Capitol Corridor®, San Joaquin®, Hiawatha®, Downeaster®, The Lincoln Service®, Illini Service®, The Carl Sandburg®, Missouri River Runner, The Illinois Zephyr®, The Saluki®, The Hoosier State®, The Pere Marquette®, The Piedmont®, and The Heartland Flyer


So since I'd be taking the Pere Marquette from GRR to CHI (and then continuing on into another zone to get to Arizona), I thought I wouldn't be able to use this on that. Unless you're saying that if I were only going from GRR to CHI (and no further) then I'd only need to use the 1,000 point special route one right?


----------



## the_traveler (May 29, 2011)

If you're continuing on the same day, then yes!




(You do not include the "special route" separately!)

But if you decided to stay in CHI for a day or two, then no!



(You would include the "special route" separately!)


----------



## jdcnosse (May 29, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> If you're continuing on the same day, then yes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, sweet! So 8,000 points can get me from GRR to ABQ in coach (via SWC) or GRR to ELP (via Texas Eagle/Sunset Limited)

Now I have another question. A one-zone roomette is 15,000 pts. Would this cover the coach ticket from GRR to CHI, being that they're in the same zone, but the Pere Marquette has no sleeper car?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 29, 2011)

jdcnosse said:


> Now I have another question. A one-zone roomette is 15,000 pts. Would this cover the coach ticket from GRR to CHI, being that they're in the same zone, but the Pere Marquette has no sleeper car?


Yes. Roomette redemptions will still cover coach seats on segments that have no roomettes available.


----------



## jdcnosse (May 29, 2011)

Looks like I know what I'll be saving my points up for! Thanks everyone with the help, I definitely appreciate it.


----------



## the_traveler (May 29, 2011)

And a sleeper award includes the rail fare for *either 1 or 2 passengers*, the room and 3 meals a day in the Dining Car *for 1 or 2 passengers*!



(This assumes that both passengers are named on the reservation!) And if you are on a train that does not offer sleeper service but offers business class (except the Acela Express), you are also entitled to BC on that train!





I believe you said that you are not yet an AGR member. If you would like, I would be glad to refer you to AGR. Just send me a PM (Private Message) with your email address.


----------



## jim55 (May 29, 2011)

jdcnosse said:


> Looks like I know what I'll be saving my points up for! Thanks everyone with the help, I definitely appreciate it.


What do I fail to see? If GRR is in the same zone as CHI which is in the same zone as ABQ then it's one zone= 5,500 points for coach travel not 8000. But if two travel, save for the roomette. Jim

Sorry, I have really lost it. I mixed up ABQ with FLG. Jim


----------



## jdcnosse (May 29, 2011)

jim55 said:


> jdcnosse said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I know what I'll be saving my points up for! Thanks everyone with the help, I definitely appreciate it.
> ...


Whoops!

I meant 8,000 points would get me the entire way, since GRR and CHI are in the same zone, but FLG/TUS is not.


----------

